# être débrouillard



## breezeofwater

Ciao a tutti!

Sto cercando una traduzione per la parola francese “débrouillard” (‘desenrascado’ in Portoghese).
Il contesto è molto generale, per esempio ‘Elle va y arriver (à faire quelque chose) car elle est bien débrouillarde.’ 
Ho trovato la parola ‘scafato’ in un dizionario? Che ve ne pare? 

Forse il verbo à lo stesso come in francese?‘Elle se débrouille bien en anglais.’
Credo che si può dire ‘Ce l’ha fatta (piuttosto) bene.’ (?) Ma vorrei sapere se esiste una parola per ‘débrouillard’.

Vi ringrazio molto per il vostro aiuto. 
BW


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, BW 

Non credo esista un sostantivo italiano per "débrouillard" ... però aspettiamo Matou! 

Forse puoi usare una perifrasi "Ci riuscirà, se la sa cavare benissimo" oppure  "Ce la farà, è una persona _sveglia_!" oppure puoi provare con un'espressione gergale "Ce la farà, è troppo sgamata"


----------



## breezeofwater

Ciao Anja,

grazie mille; mi aiuti moltissimo! 
Quante buone idee!! 

Ancora grazie!
BW



Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, BW
> 
> Non credo esista un sostantivo italiano per "débrouillard" ... però aspettiamo Matou!
> 
> Forse puoi usare una perifrasi "Ci riuscirà, se la sa cavare benissimo" oppure "Ce la farà, è una persona _sveglia_!" oppure puoi provare con un'espressione gergale "Ce la farà, è troppo sgamata"


----------



## Anja.Ann

Sono contenta di poterti aiutare, BW!  E ... sono certa che, non appena Matou passa di qui, ci darà delle "ideone"!


----------



## Pernie

Ciao BW e Anja, secondo me si traduce benissimo con _sveglio_. Personalmente utilizzo anche scafato o, come suggeriva Anja, sgamato, ma hanno entrambi una connotazione più regionale o gergale.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Pernie! 

Vero! Anche "scafato"!


----------



## breezeofwater

Ciao, mi avete aiutato molto ; adesso suona cosi… italiano !!
Mi piace molto ‘sveglio’. 
Allora potrei anche dire ‘Ce la farà, è una persona scafata/è molto scafata!'? Non ho mai sentito questa parola.
Non conosco ancora Matou, ma voi siete gentilissimi!! 
Grazie 1000 a voi due!
BW



Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Pernie!
> 
> Vero! Anche "scafato"!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Di nulla, BW  

Credo che molto dipenda dal contesto; ad ogni buon conto, "sgamata" è decisamente gergale; secondo me "scafata" potrebbe starci, ma trattandosi di una ragazza/donna, forse "sveglia" o "svelta" (1. b) suonano meglio 

Buon fine settimana a tutti e due!


----------



## Nunou

Ciao a tutti.

Scafata sarà anche giusto ma proprio non mi piace. 
Oltre a (molto) sveglia, svelta, penso anche a _lei è molto in gamba_, forse anche furba, oppure "_è una dritta_", 
una persona che sa il fatto suo/ che sa sbrigarsela in ogni occasione secondo me può essere definita come persona _brillante. _
Anche "_navigata_" può rendere l'idea ma indurre ad interpretazioni un po' ambigue...

Vediamo che ne dice Matoupaschat.


----------



## Aithria

Buona sera a tutti .
Posto che il senso dell'aggettivo (che non è riferito solo a persone) è: "*capace di destreggiarsi, trarsi d'impaccio ed arrivare al risulto prefissato*", mi permetto di sconsigliare caldamente sia "_scafato/a_*"* perchè, dato l'etimo, ha in sè una forte nuance negativa ("ragazza scafata", beh, non è proprio un complimento!), sia "sgamato/a", xchè vero e proprio dialettalismo. 
In un registro informale/colloquiale, una buona traduzionegià suggerita è: _*un/a tipo/a sveglio/a  
*_Oppure si può ricorrere -ma dipende anche dal contesto generale - a perifrasi come : "_*una persona dalle mille risorse*_".
Ad esempio , "_*être débrouillard*_" è una qualità che negli annunci di lavoro viene spesso richiesta ai candidati; in questo caso , io lo tradurrei piuttosto con "*reattivo/a*" , cioè capace di reagire autonomamente di fronte alle difficoltà che i compiti assegnati implicano.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Aithria 

Non capisco perché, riferendoti all'aggettivo "scafato" parli di etimo con una forte nuance negativa. Ti riferisci forse a possibili  connotazioni, più o meno, negative che l'aggettivo può assumere nelle varie regioni italiane? 

Personalmente non percepisco nessuna sfumatura negativa se parlando di una persona che, grazie alla sua esperienza, ha saputo risolvere una situazione ingarbugliata, qualcuno la definisce "scafata", tu sì?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao ragazze,

Quasi primavera, eh? Le rondini tornano...
Un ringraziamento a ognuna di voi, per tutto ciò che mi avete insegnato, ma devo confessare di essere particolarmente in debito nei riguardi del mio provider, che ha fatto ieri il massimo possibile per mandarmi in aria la connessione, ogni volta al momento più critico, quando stavo rispondendo, tanto che alla fine, stanco di provarci ripetutamente, sono rimasto a leggere .
In italiano, ho ben poco da aggiungere, perché fino adesso, per "débrouillard", dicevo _uno che se la cava sempre_. 
Riguardo al francese, la cosa importante è che _débrouillard_ è una parola colloquiale, attualmente (secondo me) con un senso solo positivo, a contrario di certi sinonimi che si vedono in tavole come queste. Dunque, _adroit, astucieux, habile, ingénieux, malin v_anno bene.
Allora, in italiano, che parole devo ritenere? Sveglio, astuto, abile, ... ?

Des bises à tout le monde.

Matou


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Matou,
negli esempi dati all'inizio della discussione che in effetti hanno un senso solo positivo, puoi considerare anche in gamba, ingegnoso, intraprendente, brillante o semplicemente intelligente. 

Per astuto, furbo, dritto e altre soluzioni proposte il senso finale dipende dal contesto della frase. Possono essere interpretati in maniera positiva ma anche negativa. 

Per "sgamata/o"  pensate invece che io l'ho sempre usato e sentito usare solo nel senso di "scoprire o essere scoperti".
Volevi nascondermelo/farmi una sorpresa e invece ti ho sgamato.
Volevate fare i furbi vero? E invece no, vi ho sgamato... ecc. ecc.


----------



## lambd_a

Ciao a tutte/e

Io "scafato" non l'ho mai sentito, presumo derivi da qualche termine dialettale del centro-nord.

Sostanzialmente 'débrouillard' significa esattamente _sveglio, astuto_, ancor meglio _scaltro_. Che sa sempre "sbrogliarsela" (uscire bene da qualsiasi situazione). 
In tal caso si può dire che "è una persona sgamata": termine di cui ignoro l'origine, e che ha due significati ben distinti.
Essere una persona _sgamata_ significa appunto _essere __svegli, in gamba._ Mentre _essere/venire sgamato_ (verbo transitivo passivo) -come diceva correttamente Nunou- significa _venire scoperti_, e può avere accezione sia positiva che negativa. Ad esempio si può essere sgamati mentre si organizza una festa a sorpresa o mentre si salta la scuola di nascosto.

Spero di aver fugato gli ultimi dubbi


----------



## Anja.Ann

matoupaschat said:


> Ciao ragazze,
> 
> Quasi primavera, eh? Le rondini tornano...
> In italiano, ho ben poco da aggiungere, perché fino adesso, per "débrouillard", dicevo _uno che se la cava sempre_.
> Riguardo al francese, la cosa importante è che _débrouillard_ è una parola colloquiale, attualmente (secondo me) con un senso solo positivo, a contrario di certi sinonimi che si vedono in tavole come queste. Dunque, _adroit, astucieux, habile, ingénieux, malin v_anno bene.



Matou! Te voilà!   
Merci des précisions! Et, si tu veux, merci (encore plus ) pour cette analogie si poétique avec les hirondelles!  J'adore!  
_Biz _à toi!


----------

